# être connecté en wifi à plusieurs appareils



## gerald 29 (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir une nouvelle imprimante qui fonctionne en wifi.
jusque là tout va bien.
le problème est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour ne pas déconnecter internet à chaque fois que j'utilise l'imprimante en wifi.
j'ai donc un imac connecté en wifi à une livebox et une imprimante brother mfc-j6510dw.
je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse dans le forum.
à l'avenir je vais également connecter un apple tv ainsi qu'un time capsule.
merci d'avance pour vos réponse.
Gérald.


----------



## Oizo (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tu ne dois pas avoir à te déconnecter d'internet pour accéder à ton imprimante. Celle-ci doit être mal configurée. Il faut la relier en wifi à ta box qui fait office de routeur et lui attribuera une adresse IP.


----------



## gerald 29 (28 Octobre 2011)

bonjour et merci pour ta réponse, lorsque j'ai configuré mon imprimante, la connexion wifi c'est faite via ma livebox mais je ne pense pas que les opérations que j'effectue passe par la livebox.
l'imac ne peut pas se connecter à plusieurs appareils en même temps en wifi ?
c'est cela que je pige pas ?
car ma connexion en wifi avec mon imprimante est nickel ainsi qu'avec ma livebox, mais pas en même temps.
merci d'avance.
Gérald.


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2011)

On ne se connecte pas à un appareil en WiFi, on se connecte à un réseau.
Donc normalement, on peut communiquer avec tous les appareils présents sur le réseau.
Donc, c'est bizarre...


----------



## jakebong02 (28 Octobre 2011)

gerald 29 a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir une nouvelle imprimante qui fonctionne en wifi.
> jusque là tout va bien.
> le problème est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour ne pas déconnecter internet à chaque fois que j'utilise l'imprimante en wifi.
> j'ai donc un imac connecté en wifi à une livebox et une imprimante brother mfc-j6510dw.
> ...


Je fonctionne un tout petit peu comme toi
De notre coté, l'administrateur a partitionné les réseaux si bien que le reseau wifi du net est different de celui que nous utilisons pour faire des impressions


----------

